# Paphiopedilum Delrosi (Paph. rothschildianum x Paph. delenatii f. vinicolor)



## Erythrone (Feb 10, 2013)

First bloom




Paphiopedilum Delrosi (Dunkel) 2_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr

In the morning sun 



Paphiopedilum Delrosi (P. rothschildianum x P_modifié-2 par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Paphiopedilum Delrosi (Dunkel) par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## emydura (Feb 10, 2013)

WOW. That is absolutely amazing. The colour is incredible. So dark. The shape is excellent as well. That is probably the most wonderful Delrosi I have seen. Award potential IMHO. I'll be certainly looking out for one of these in future.

Did you grow this from a small seedling? Good grower?


----------



## paphreek (Feb 10, 2013)

Very dark!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 10, 2013)

emydura said:


> WOW. That is absolutely amazing. The colour is incredible. So dark. The shape is excellent as well. That is probably the most wonderful Delrosi I have seen. Award potential IMHO. I'll be certainly looking out for one of these in future.
> 
> Did you grow this from a small seedling? Good grower?



No, I bought it as a large seedling or NBS plant. The leaf span is now more than 40 cm.

NS of the flower is 17 cm. 

And the other bloom stats opening...:clap:


----------



## Spaph (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, dunkle sure is adding some intense color! Nice first blooming.


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 10, 2013)

This is amazing! Great color and flower shape!


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 10, 2013)

Very cool, super dark!


----------



## eggshells (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow on the colour!


----------



## Justin (Feb 10, 2013)

the form and color are impressive. this is a real step ahead in the breeding.


----------



## papheteer (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow that's intensely colored for sure!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 10, 2013)

emydura said:


> WOW. That is absolutely amazing. The colour is incredible. So dark. The shape is excellent as well



I think your 'Florafest' have a much better shape. But I recogn mine is only a "bably" and that the shape could improve.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 10, 2013)

Best Delrosi I have ever seen!


----------



## gnathaniel (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, I've never been a huge fan of this cross but that is fantastic! :drool: Can't wait to see more remakes with vinicolor delenatii...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2013)

OMG!! :clap: Not the best shape, or pattern but the color is amazing. Where did you get it??


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 10, 2013)

amazing colour.
get it judged.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow -- that is really a dark one. Beautiful!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice.

Are these judged by different standards than Delrosi using the standard delenatii?

I'll be keeping my eyes open for photos of other classic crosses using the vinicolor delenatii. Particuarly, I'd love to see Pink Sky and Dr. Toot remade with it.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Feb 10, 2013)

OMG! That is amazing!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 10, 2013)

LOVE!!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Mutant (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow! It looks like someone dipped the flower in blood. 

Seriously gorgeous.


----------



## atlantis (Feb 11, 2013)

that´s incredible!

I really like the base of the petals!!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 11, 2013)

NYEric said:


> OMG!! :clap: Not the best shape, or pattern but the color is amazing. Where did you get it??



I bought it from Zephyrus (Ont., Canada). I don't think he was the breeder.


----------



## myxodex (Feb 11, 2013)

OMG ! ... that's just outrageous !
... better check your home security :ninja:


----------



## myxodex (Feb 11, 2013)

... just seen David's plant ... pollen exchange ?


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 11, 2013)

What a beauty !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> I bought it from Zephyrus (Ont., Canada). I don't think he was the breeder.



Thanks, maybe there will be one for sale in Montreal.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 11, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Thanks, maybe there will be one for sale in Montreal.




For Zephyrus: It was one year ago and he had only a few plants I think.

But Piping Rock may have some for sale:

http://www.pipingrockorchids.com/search-results.php?searchterms=delrosi

_Paphiopedilum Delrosi
#1143(rothschildianum '#10' x delenatii v. vinicolor 'Dunkle #1')
This a remake using the dark form of delenatii. Unlike older forms of the hybrid, these should prove to be a lot easier to bloom, with the influence of the newer roths. BS. $44,95 _


----------



## emydura (Feb 11, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> I think your 'Florafest' have a much better shape. But I recogn mine is only a "bably" and that the shape could improve.



I think the shape on yours is fine. You can get a lot of Delrosi's with poor form but this is certainly not one of them. The petals are wavy but then that seems pretty typical for this hybrid. I have two awarded clones and the petals are much like yours.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot emydura.

Reading the posts on this forum for now more than 2 years, I don't see orchds as I did before. I now want to grow THE BEST bloom, with THE BEST shape and the BEST color. But I think perfection is almost elusive.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 11, 2013)

myxodex said:


> ... just seen David's plant ... pollen exchange ?



please.............................


----------



## monocotman (Feb 12, 2013)

This has to be one of the most important hybrid plants flowered recently.
It should mean that there will be many more seedlings raised and sold of hybrids with dunkel.
Personally I'd like to see a magic lantern 'dark'.
David


----------



## reivilos (Feb 12, 2013)

Amazing.


----------



## labskaus (Feb 12, 2013)

That's a fascinating, amazing flower, wouldn't have expected such an outcome. Well, now let's see if this plant is an exception or the standard for the cross. I remembered this thread by Robert:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15634&highlight=delenatii


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 12, 2013)

labskaus said:


> That's a fascinating, amazing flower, wouldn't have expected such an outcome. Well, now let's see if this plant is an exception or the standard for the cross. I remembered this thread by Robert:
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15634&highlight=delenatii



I remembered the same post Carsten, that's why I'm a little more then shocked by the outcome of this Delrosi. Quite a lovely thing.


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2013)

Very strong vinicolor influence. Nice!


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 12, 2013)

Very nice! I actually am not too surprised by the outcome. Paph rothschildianum tends to intensify any pigmentation (think of crosses between Maudiae vini-colors and rothschildianum that turn out almost "black" in color), so I think in this case it also intensified the dark pigmentation of the delenatii var vinicolor.

Robert


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 13, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> For Zephyrus: It was one year ago and he had only a few plants I think.
> 
> But Piping Rock may have some for sale:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip. Piping Rock will be at the Paph Forum this Saturday. I'll see if he brings any for sale.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2013)

monocotman said:


> This has to be one of the most important hybrid plants flowered recently.
> David



Do you want one?


----------



## monocotman (Feb 14, 2013)

*Do you want one?*

Thanks for the offer but no. Multis don't do well for me indoors,
David


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 14, 2013)

Really nice, shape is good, and the color exceptional. A winner.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok Dave.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 14, 2013)

Amazing!!!!:clap::clap::clap:

Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 18, 2013)

WOW!!! I'm not crazy about the shape BUT we KNOW what improvement can be made with the 2nd & 3rd bloomings! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> For Zephyrus: It was one year ago and he had only a few plants I think.
> 
> But Piping Rock may have some for sale:



I got mine! Good salesmanship!



Linus_Cello said:


> Thanks for the tip. Piping Rock will be at the Paph Forum this Saturday. I'll see if he brings any for sale.



He who hesitates is lost! I preordered mine! oke:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 18, 2013)

NYEric said:


> I got mine! Good salesmanship!
> 
> 
> 
> He who hesitates is lost! I preordered mine! oke:



I'm glad you got it Eric. The last delrosi I got got rot and died. I did get a minature philipinense that's in bud from Pipingrock; Eric Young scooped up the other 2.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 24, 2013)

Second bloom on the same stalk



Paphiopedilum Delrosi (Dunkel) 4_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr




Paphiopedilum Delrosi (Dunkel) 3_web_modifié-1 par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 24, 2013)

The second bloom is really nice.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 24, 2013)

that has got to get an award.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 24, 2013)

Very beautiful!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes, I would take it to a judging but they might ding it compared to standard Delrosi's awarded for count, etc.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 26, 2013)

any awards for outstanding colour etc?


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 26, 2013)

Incredible flowering! Congratulation for the plant culture !!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 26, 2013)

I ordered mine this AM too!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2013)

Mail?


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 26, 2013)

Net


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2013)

No, i meant to physically get the plant. Enjoy.


----------



## The Mutant (Feb 27, 2013)

It's simply gorgeous. :smitten:


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 27, 2013)

No delieveries yet. Will need to ck email for confirmation.


----------

